# Tritronics G2



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

I am in the market for a new G2 series Pro 100. I have read the product reviews here on RTF but nothing new has been posted about them lately.

Can I get some input on them? Any good or bad info is appreciated!

Matt


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

No one using the G2 yet?????


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Love ours! Have only used a dozen times or so but it works....just different when you grab it, so much smaller.
L.M.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I have the G2 and one day it just quit turning on. Tritronics is sending me a new one. They said they have had some gliches.. They were really cool about it. :? -Mary O


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Matt,

I have the G2 Pro 200 and like it very much. Works great and have had no problems with it. 

Bill


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

I also have the G2 200 and It has been great. Never a problem!


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

I have had the G2 PRO 100 for about a month. Like it so far. Seems hotter than my old PRO 100. Nice size compared to the old one and the charging system is way better. Seems to hold a charge longer too.

Larry


----------

